# Bleeding between EC and ET



## rjmett (Jun 26, 2010)

Hi girls

I had my EC on Friday, got 22 eggs which was good news. Have been feeling very sore and bloated since though.

Just wondering if anyone has had any bleeding since EC? I had a bit of spotting on the day and then nothing yesterday. However i definately have some pinkish bleeding going on this morning. I'm terrified my lining is going to disapear before i even get to ET.

Something just had to go wrong didn't it  

Becca


----------



## reb363 (Mar 1, 2009)

Hi Becca

Didn't want to read and run.  Bleeding is probably from the ovary (especially with 22 eggs - congratulations   ) so don't worry about lining. 

I seem to remember my information sheet saying a little bit of bleeding is totally normal and to use p.liners not tampons but I would speak to my clinic anyway, just to let them know and get their advice first hand.  

Good luck with your transfer and 2ww       

Reb


----------



## karenanna (Dec 27, 2008)

Hi Becca

Congrats on your EC - what a great number     

I always got a similar number at EC and was told to wear a pad because of bleeding/spotting - it is very normal when they collect that many eggs.

In terms of the bloating - make sure you drink plenty of water as it does really help. You can also take paracetemol to help with the soreness.

All the best for ET        - and remember nothing has gone wrong, what you are experiencing is normal.

Karenanna xxx


----------



## rjmett (Jun 26, 2010)

Thanks Reb (guessing you're a Rebecca too?!) and karenanna. Was just a bit panicked when i saw it this morning as i had nothing yesterday. Might have knocked a blood vessel or something, i don't know. Hopefully they'll have a look tomorrow to see how things are. It's one big worry from start to end this IVF process isn't it. I'm just   this is the only time we have to go through it... doubt i'll be that luck tho!

Congrats to your both on your BFPs


----------

